# Bumps due in MAY 2009 Buddies!



## xxxjacxxx

Hi all:wave:

Im 4 weeks pg today and due on 1st may:happydance:
Theres probably not alot of us just yet but hopefully more will join us soon!

I got my bfp on Monday 18th Aug after 2 m/c's, 1 in april, and one on 11th July so this is a wonderful surprise for me and OH!

feeling a little apprehensive and a teeny bit worried but I have lots of Faith in my Angels looking after her (the bean) and me.....thanks Suzanne!:hugs: ( we will see)

So come on girlies due in May, come symptom spot, rant and share our wonderful journies together!!:hugs:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Ill step in catiously, im still very nervous that my bfp isnt real but lots of sticks cant be wrong can they?

due 3rd of may ish


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Hi AG :hi:
Lots of sticks cant be wrong no, your preggers.....its not sunk in properly for me yet either hun, lol...dont think it will until I see something in there!

Do you have any symptoms as yet?
I dont really, just bbs are a bit sore under my arms and are growing! lol!


----------



## Arcanegirl

I had the swollen bbs at 9dpo but passed off as an af sign (usually is) and full on stuffed/runny nose from about then aswell.
Other than that, nothing!


----------



## xxxjacxxx

We seem to be about the same then:happydance:

I hope they dont stay away too long though, cos I wanna feel pg! 
Is this your first AG?

I already have 3 lol, 2 girls 9 and 4 and a boy 12....the youngest one is Ants, my oh of 7 years so would love a blue bump this time around, but of course a pink one would be just as welcome!

Do you have a preference?


----------



## wishing4ababy

hi hun. only just seen this thread!! we have the same due date don't we - but i ovd later than you i think so pretty sure scan date will put me back to the 3rd or 4th May!!! :hug:


----------



## bananarama

Hi girls,
Congrats on all the :bfp:s! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
I think I'll tentatively step in here if you don't mind. Slightly confused with due dates cos I seem to get a different one everywhere I go. Anyhoo, I haven't really had much in the way of symptoms apart from bloated feeling. :-s

Bizarrely, I'm looking forward to symptoms kicking in. 

xxxJacquixxx, really hope everything goes brilliantly for you, third time lucky!
I'll also be asking you for loads of advice since you've had three already.

Is anyone else on here pregnant for the first time?

Good luck girls :dust:


----------



## mummy_of_3

Congrats on the :bfp: 's Girls! I got mine a few days ago too! I think i am due at the end of April 09 but i usually go overdue anyway so feel more comfortable hanging out with you Gals if that's ok? :happydance:


----------



## wishing4ababy

Congrats girls. :happydance:
I am feeling poo - morning sickness has well and truly kicked in for me! bbs are killing me and I feel really pregnant! :happydance: I already have 2 (18 months and 2 1/2) and I dont remember feeling like this so early on! With ds i was 6 weeks before i even got my :bfp:!! 
V happy though - and can't wait til we can all start swapping bump pics etc! V excited about having a bump!!!! was sticking my tummy out tonight - OH thinks i have lost the plot!! :wacko:
How's everyone else feeling?


----------



## Kerryanne

hey i tested yesterday it came up faint am due round about 1-3rd may i think lol as my af were all over the place i can't tell but i did ov two weeks ago.

I have sickness too, ive had it since monday, and beening feeling tried, on wed night on my bike to worl and had to stop and be sick :rofl: a few times.

I don't have sore boobs which am glad about as i usually get this when am near my af, i usually get about a week before, ive had no cramps either so quite happy about that :rofl::rofl:

Oh and i keep passing wind, and it builds up and hurts TMI :rofl::rofl:

Congrats everyone :happydance::happydance:


----------



## wishing4ababy

HI kerryanne :wave: I noticed your :bfp: announcement last night. Congrats hun. xx


----------



## Arcanegirl

xxxjacquixxx said:


> We seem to be about the same then:happydance:
> 
> I hope they dont stay away too long though, cos I wanna feel pg!
> Is this your first AG?
> 
> I already have 3 lol, 2 girls 9 and 4 and a boy 12....the youngest one is Ants, my oh of 7 years so would love a blue bump this time around, but of course a pink one would be just as welcome!
> 
> Do you have a preference?


Yea this will be my (long awaited) first.
No preference really just as long as its healthy :D


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Hi Girls, reporting in for today:rofl:

Ive come down with a damn bug! Im not too bad now as taken some paracetamol but I know when evening arrives I'll be feeling ill again:hissy: 
I felt a little nauseus this morning and heaved twice, so maybe this is a sign of m/s kicking in or it could be cos I dont feel well...:dohh:

Anyways Ive been for my 2nd set of hcg bloods today and am hopefully getting the 1st and todays results a little later on...I hope their good!!!

The hospital said they would give me my numbers but I would have to speak to my doc for them to be interpreted....she looked at me soft when I said, I can pretty much do that myself!

Wishing- I also stand in the mirror and push out my belly lol, I dont let oh see me though:rofl: 

My bb;s are slowly getting more achier too.....they hurt when I walk down the stairs and I have to hold them up!:rofl: Tiredness is kicking in too......ooohhhhh I'm lovin it!!!

Has anyone else noticed they are putting on weight yet? I'm sure I have, Im usually a size 10 and wear my skinnie jeans all the time but since finding out they seem tight and I have a muffin top!! Noooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Kerryanne

Oh good luck jacqui xxxxxxx

Erm my mil has totaly ruined my :bfp: :cry::cry::cry:
she phoned up to say congrats n then went on too say about how worryed she was, and about money, well sorry but it has nothing to do with her, shes alway like this telling us what to do, but this is a step too far, she could have been happy for us and not said anything. My mum worryed even though she's not told me, but i know incase something happens to me again like it with matthew, she nearly lost me that time, but she didn't say anything cause she just wants me to be happy. I hope am making sense.

Am so upset now :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

awww honey:hugs:

Families can be so insensitive sometimes, but I think its only because they worry! 
To be honest, its nobody elses business if you can afford another child but your own. Try not to get down about it and certainly not stress you and ickle bubs out.....:hug:


----------



## Kerryanne

yeah i know but we can afford it thats what i don't get we've had debt but we've nearly paid it all off now so we will be fine.

gggggggrrrrrrrr

How r u chick ??


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Im fine:hugs: Still a bit poorly from whatever bug I have but not too bad. 
No m/s as yet:happydance: No back ache :happydance: Just a little tired!

In my last 2 pg's I m/c'd I felt sick really early and had an aching lower back constantly wight from implantation! So this one seems different already....fingers tightly crossed chick x

Everybody I know has some sort of debt, I mean I worry that we will be able to afford another child but I think, well I will have to sacrifice some of my luxuries.....I will save a bomb in buying clothes, I love clothes and buy new ones everyweek, not cheapo either so Im sure in 9 months Ill have a right stash!:rofl:


----------



## dizzynic

Hi can i join in just got my BFP this morning but am really scared as i had a miscarriage in april . I think i am due 6th May but god only knows cos my last AF was just spotting anyhoo congrats to you all on your BFPs and lets hope we all have happy healthy bubbas.


----------



## penguin

Hi Everyone! 

Yes I got a :bfp:, never ever thought I would - hence we're on :cloud9:!!

I'm 33 - 34 at end of year and have been married ten years in october. Had failed IVF attempt in March this year, and can't believe that God willing, I'm going to be a mum!!! :happydance:

Think I'm still in shock!

Went to my doctor on Friday, who was just so happy for us, so I'm booked into see the midwife on 4th September - just seems so far away! Then dr is arranging an early appointment at the hospital, just with my history of not being able to conceive.

So far so good, just slight nausea and sore boobs - but I'm trying not to hard to complain!

This is my first pregnancy - I'm not sure what to expect , so I'm looking forward to getting to know you all as we go on this journey together!

Oh, nearly forgot! - dr has given me a due date of 1 May - and I'm standing for my sister at her wedding on 11 April! - slightly bigger dress for me I think!!:headspin:

Jacqui - thanks for the invite - sorry, took me a while finding the thread!!


----------



## Kerryanne

congrats too the both of u's

Yeah our debt wasn't that big only £1500, most caused by phoning each other when i was in glasgow :blush::blush:


we only have about £200 lefted so its not a problem really.

Oh i know what u mean, am having a baby drawer soon, did this ds1 & ds2 and bought things all the time and fulled them up, i sssssssooooooooooooooooo can't wait :happydance::happydance:

Oh we're also moving too ahhh looking for house, not that much fun.

Glad ur feeling better :D I have got mc not good.


Hey penguin wow u must be in shock, how u feeling any signs ??


Hey Dizzy :hug: am sure everything will be fine, it would be good if u were later on than u thought :D

Oh i bought some more folic acid today but the pregnancy vits as well, it was soo good buying them lol

xxxxxxxx


----------



## elmaxie

Heeeeeeeelllllllllooooooooooooo!!!!

I cant believe I never saw this thread before!!!

I am due 1st May too!!:happydance::happydance:

Off to Docs on Friday to let him know and will take it from there.
So far my symptoms have been feeling VERY tired, constipated(so much so I had to take a visit to chemist), mood swings, having athing for drinking milk(which is strange as I only have it in cereal or tea!) plus aching uterus and lots of cm.

Me and OH couldnt resist buying a few bits and bobs already but we are being good as we get married in 4 weeks after that we get our 12 week scan and we can go shopping and trying things out more after that!!
So far we got a wee top, a pair of adidas trainers(as I live in mine!) some little sock, a cuddly giraffe and OH got me a few mags and downloaded a sainsbury voucher for a free gift pack when you got newborn nappies, oh and a name book so we can fight over it!

I am still in disbelief and take a cheap test ever second day or so, plus I like to see that line get darker and darker!

:hugs:

Emma.xx


----------



## penguin

Hi Kerry Anne

Shocked isn't the word for it! I really can't believe it - I'm actually going to be a mum!!!

I've already picked up my pram etc - how sad is that!! DH has constantly told me to calm down since Thursday!! I've my whole house rearranged in my head!!

Sypmtoms - I'm actually not too bad so far - long may it continue! I've had the odd bit of nausea, sore boobs, cramping. The cramping is actually the worst! and everythime I get it in a wave, I'm straight up to the toilet checking and then doing another pregnancy test!

the one thing is DH hasn't let me lift a finger - which is great!! I could get used to all this!!:happydance:


None of my friends have babies, so I've no one to talk to about it and my mum, bless her, who is a pensioner, can't remember how she felt through her pregnancies!! So I'll probably be relying on you girls for help!!!

How's you keeping?


----------



## Kerryanne

Oh i been dying to get stuff lol

I did buy a mag though today :happydance::happydance:

I have been well sick and tried and cramp.

Oh is taking the day of tomorrow :happydance::happydance::happydance: so that will be good

I've also bought 2 books as am having a home birth after c-section and reading up on it all, Oh and i found out i don't have to see a consult if i don't want too :happydance::happydance: so am going to give that a miss.

Oh me and OH are still in abit of shock, this month was the first month i oved we were just so happy i oved, we didnt really care if we got pregnant or not, it meant everything was going to be ok and we now had a change lol

Oh penguin am always here too chat, i was wonder we could even set up a txt buddy chat i love txting lol


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Hi Girls:hi:

Welcome Penguin & Elmaxie (Em, I was wondering how long it would take you!)
I am beginning to know what you mean about feeling so tired now, I thought it was because I was poorly but feeling much better now and am still having to have a nap in the afternoon and am shattered by 10:30, I push it till then so I can watch Big Brother!
Not feeling sick yet but have still got an achey uterus with mild cramping, I dont like the cramping it makes me worry:blush:

Kerryann- I am dying to start buying stuff but I darent yet, I dont wanna tempt fate after my history. I'll make up for it after my 12 week scan though!

:hug: to all!


----------



## katieandbump

I'm due 7th march woooo *ignore this thought it said march not may* oooops


----------



## wishing4ababy

Hi girls. Congratulations Penguin, elmaxie and Dizzy. :happydance: has the shock settled down yet?
i am still in shock - and sooooo paranoid! Need to stop POAS!!! 
feeling sick all day, off meat, my spots are ridiculous - I never get spots!!! So feeling v pregnant - going to get my blood results back off gp today so fingers crossed they are doing what they are supposed to be doing. 
:hug: to all.


----------



## NatalieW

I just got my BPB yesterday, not quite believing in it!!! DH had to have a glass of wine after I told him!!!

Due 5th May 09!


----------



## wishing4ababy

NatalieW said:


> I just got my BPB yesterday, not quite believing in it!!! DH had to have a glass of wine after I told him!!!
> 
> Due 5th May 09!

Congratulations hun. Is this your 1st? :hug:


----------



## NatalieW

Yes its our first... we've only just got married as well!!!

No morning sickness yet, no real other symptoms other than a blocked nose some morning and felt like I pulled a muscle in uterus area. Oh and the cats always wanting to sit on me!


----------



## wishing4ababy

NatalieW said:


> Yes its our first... we've only just got married as well!!!
> 
> No morning sickness yet, no real other symptoms other than a blocked nose some morning and felt like I pulled a muscle in uterus area. Oh and the cats always wanting to sit on me!

ah double congrats hunni!! i know what you mean about a pulled muscle - i feel the same!!
my ds kept pointing at me a week before i got my :bfp: saying "baby mummy"!! kids and animals are v strange around a pregnant woman!! :hug:


----------



## MrsTatty

Hi Ladies, can I join in too? Off to the docs on Friday to get properly checked out but from the internet guides, should be due around 8 May. Have mahoosive boobs which are achy but thats about it. Told my mom and dad today. Mom burst into tears on the phone. We will be telling DH's parents later - that will make it really real.


----------



## Kerryanne

congrats on your :bfp:

did u tell dh parents ?? 




How is everyone feeling today ??

xxx


----------



## Arcanegirl

doing good and feeling nervous. Think im gonna feel like this untill the first scan. Im going nuts being on hols from work as i cant do anything! (well i try not to :lol:)


----------



## wishing4ababy

congrats Mrs Tatty.
i feel poo - bbs are killing me, spotty...you name it! but still over the moon!! :happydance:


----------



## NatalieW

i think my 'morning' nausea appears in the afternoon, its not at mo, but can feel stomach if that makes sence...

I wish I was back at work too keep me busy!


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Hi Girls, well all went well at the consultant app today, hcg bloods are fab so looks like everything is going well this time (fx)

I havnt got any m/s yet or any cravings, just achey big boobs, twinging in my uterus, tiredness and insomnia......

Feeling really positive about this pg already!

Im off out for a slap up chinese now with ant, the kids and his parents so im glad I dont feel sick at the mo!!!

Toodle-oo!


----------



## wishing4ababy

xxxjacquixxx said:


> Hi Girls, well all went well at the consultant app today, hcg bloods are fab so looks like everything is going well this time (fx)
> 
> I havnt got any m/s yet or any cravings, just achey big boobs, twinging in my uterus, tiredness and insomnia......
> 
> Feeling really positive about this pg already!
> 
> Im off out for a slap up chinese now with ant, the kids and his parents so im glad I dont feel sick at the mo!!!
> 
> Toodle-oo!

i keep getting twinges too hun so glad you have got them too! You'd think this was the first time i have ever been pg - i dont remember anything!! :dohh:
enjoy the chinese chick - and well done again on levels. It is fab news. I have decided to go and get the bloods done - i'll only be out of my mind otherwise - so going friday at 12.20!! spoke to gp and he said what is going to make you worse? not diong them or doing them? i told him i am still POAS and comparing the darkness of the line and he said OH MY GOD!! I am making you an appointment!!!!! :blush: think he thinks i am mental!!!


----------



## MrsTatty

Hello gals

DH parents over the moon, MIL been on the phone with her top tip for m/s (which I don't have yet) - apparently mcvities plain digestive biscuits work wonders! 

Still doesn't feel real.

Been having crampy achy belly, just like before AF - are you lot having that to or have had it? Its a bit disconcerting although I have read its perfectly normal. Seems slightly worse in the evenings. Wishing - I see you have had something similar?


----------



## dannydustcart

Howdy Im due may 8th! I think
Ive had a couple waves of nausia....(wearing travel bands, eating spearmint and ginger biscuits) and my boobs feel tight... if you know what i mean! oh yes.. cramps, twinges in the lower belly!!

I got stemital from my doc which is safe to take for the first two trimesters!!... How is everyone.. GReat to be here. Although kind of doesnt feel real yet and i feel like i shouldnt be here until ive seen amidwife..... even though i have had two bfps !!!!!!!11


----------



## wishing4ababy

MrsTatty said:


> Hello gals
> 
> DH parents over the moon, MIL been on the phone with her top tip for m/s (which I don't have yet) - apparently mcvities plain digestive biscuits work wonders!
> 
> Still doesn't feel real.
> 
> Been having crampy achy belly, just like before AF - are you lot having that to or have had it? Its a bit disconcerting although I have read its perfectly normal. Seems slightly worse in the evenings. Wishing - I see you have had something similar?

Hi hun. Yep - i have felt like af was going to arrive from about 5DPO!! Getting used to it now but mine is worse in the morning!! I think its normal - i have seen a lot of women on here saying that they felt premenstrual! I know that with my ds and dd i used to have cramping every month when i would normally have af right the way through!!! :hug:


----------



## k8y

Hello everyone. I'm due 30 April but closer to your guys dates than the April thread so hope you dont mind me joining you. CONGRATULATIONS !!!


----------



## dannydustcart

welcome here xx


----------



## MrsTatty

wishing4ababy said:


> MrsTatty said:
> 
> 
> Hello gals
> 
> DH parents over the moon, MIL been on the phone with her top tip for m/s (which I don't have yet) - apparently mcvities plain digestive biscuits work wonders!
> 
> Still doesn't feel real.
> 
> Been having crampy achy belly, just like before AF - are you lot having that to or have had it? Its a bit disconcerting although I have read its perfectly normal. Seems slightly worse in the evenings. Wishing - I see you have had something similar?
> 
> Hi hun. Yep - i have felt like af was going to arrive from about 5DPO!! Getting used to it now but mine is worse in the morning!! I think its normal - i have seen a lot of women on here saying that they felt premenstrual! I know that with my ds and dd i used to have cramping every month when i would normally have af right the way through!!! :hug:Click to expand...

Thanks - In my head I know its normal but it just feels a bit strange. I think its going to be a long 3 months until 2nd tri!


----------



## MrsTatty

DH and I are off to the GP this evening. After reading on here, I am not expecting all that much but we will see.

My latest "symptom" is that my brain seems to be working on half speed - been definitely more dozy at work (and I just can't get away with that) and last night I left my handbag on the bus! Got DH to chase the bus down in the car as I realised just after I got off but no joy. So in one last attempt I phoned my phone (which was in the bag) and a lovely lady answered. She had found my address in the bag and was going to bring it over but in the end we drove to her. So restored my faith in humanity - especially in London! So got everything back - wallet, phone, ipod, house keys. DH was a wreck. I just kept saying sorry but he was fine. MIL (bless her) told DH that it was par for the course for me to get a bit forgetful and he just has to put up with it! I have never in all my years left my bag behind before so I am blaming the rush of blood to my uterus for depriving my brain of sense.


----------



## wishing4ababy

welcome and congrats K8y

Mrs Tatty - ah the pregnant brain! :rofl: at you chasing the bus - but bless the lady for saying she'd come to you!! That is lovely!! I forget everything - although my pregnant brain vanished with my 1st and never really came back again!! :blush: 
xxxx


----------



## NatalieW

Welcom K8y.

I've got pregnancy brain as well Mrs Tatty.


I've got really sore boobs today, tried to run and OMG they hurt!
DH is letting me POAS, more expensive one tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## shimmyshimmy

Just popping my head in from the due march 09 thread to say a massive congratulations to all of you here. I would like to say that I know a lot of you have been through so much getting here, and wanted you to know how pleased I am to see you in here. Isnt it busy already, and what a lot of ladies due on May 1st. I hope you all have a pleasant first tri, and a fantastic pregnancy,

:hug:

Shimmy,
xxx
:hugs:


----------



## dannydustcart

ive been dopey as hell.... forgetting taps are on and what im doing half way through doing it.... !!
me thinks me is preoccupied...


----------



## NatalieW

My boobs hurt today... going up and down the stairs!!! I'm not that big either, C cup... when do we go to non-wired bras???


----------



## baboo

Hi everyone and congrats :), I'm due on May the 4th x


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Hi Girls, hows everyone doing in here?
Im poorly sick:cry:
I have face ache:rofl: My sinuses are all playing up and my ears, cheeks, eyes, head, nose and teeth are hurting, my body is aching and OMG my Im going to cut off my boobs cos they are soooooooo sore!!! Im tired all the time and feel like poo:cry:

But its all worth it for a healthy little bubbs, I just hope this sinus problem doesnt persist for too long its really getting me down now.
Other than that I feel great!!


----------



## NatalieW

jacqui - :hug: I'm with you on the boobs and tiredness

baboo - welcome - I'm due the day after you!!


----------



## elmaxie

Howdy Buddies!

Well I am still so so so tired. The cramping seems to be calming down. I am extremely constipated, so much so its past awww pregnancy symptom now!
My boobs I dont think can get any bigger either.

Other than that am great!

Went to see GP today, he was great, gave me(and OH) stuff to read and i have to go back for a double appointment to be booked in!:happydance:

Its seeming so much more real now.

I still poas at least twice a week, just to be sure!:blush:

Hoping to tell my dad and OH parents this weekend!:muaha:

Emma.xx


----------



## dannydustcart

awww jaqui xx it is worth it!!! - When your pg your membranes thicken, including in your nose.. so it makes your sinus' feel a bit stuffy... I had a "cold" all the way through my first pg 

glad your feeling good elmaxie x take a pillow everywhere you go lol

My boobs arent sore :( getting them fears of losing it now


----------



## NatalieW

elamxie - I still POAS!!! haha, I've got doctors appointment on monday morning, just before I go back to teaching. It really doesn't seem real!!

I'm beginning to feel a little sick now... on the blue berry juice and a little constipated so on prune juice as well!!

Hope everyone is doing well... off to move my sister into her new flat!


----------



## wishing4ababy

Hi guys. Elmaxie - i am so pleased you are still POAS!! I have only just stopped!!!!! Looks great though seeing mega dark lines!! :happydance:
My bbs are sooooo sore too guys and the tiredness has really hit me over the last few days. I couldn't open my eyes this morning. :sleep: still feeling really grotty but it is coming and going now most of the day. :sick: I'm off chinese (which i am pretty devastated about!!), cake shock: WTF is that about???!!), red meat - OH cooked me a steak last night which tasted like feet!!!! 
Really looking forward to tonight - am having a take away curry and watching x factor, and the choir one and will most probably be in bed for 9!! BLISS!!!!
hope you all have a fab weekend girls. 
Congrats baboo and welcome. xxxxxx


----------



## MrsTatty

Went to the GP yesterday with DH. He was lovely, checked BP, weight, heart and lungs and took pee to check my kidneys. Didn't do another pg test as he said (which I expected) that the home ones were as accurate as anything he had. Gave me the forms for free prescriptions and dental which he will send off for me.

Talked through lots of things and gave me some material to read about what to eat and what not to etc. Have to pick one of our local hospitals for booking in and tell him this week so on the net although there is not that much useful info. All the stats are way out of date. Might as well flip a coin!

Doc said if anything happens and I want to talk I can call the surgery and he will call me back and sort out hospital appointment/scan for me if I need an emergency one. 

Pretty happy and is beginning to feel more real now.


----------



## wishing4ababy

MrsTatty said:


> Went to the GP yesterday with DH. He was lovely, checked BP, weight, heart and lungs and took pee to check my kidneys. Didn't do another pg test as he said (which I expected) that the home ones were as accurate as anything he had. Gave me the forms for free prescriptions and dental which he will send off for me.
> 
> Talked through lots of things and gave me some material to read about what to eat and what not to etc. Have to pick one of our local hospitals for booking in and tell him this week so on the net although there is not that much useful info. All the stats are way out of date. Might as well flip a coin!
> 
> Doc said if anything happens and I want to talk I can call the surgery and he will call me back and sort out hospital appointment/scan for me if I need an emergency one.
> 
> Pretty happy and is beginning to feel more real now.


:hugs: glad everything went well hun. 
One of my friends went and visited her local hospitals before she made a decision - not sure if they would let you do that where you are....but it might be worth ringing and finding out. 
Have a fab weekend. xxx


----------



## dannydustcart

MrsTatty said:


> Went to the GP yesterday with DH. He was lovely, checked BP, weight, heart and lungs and took pee to check my kidneys. Didn't do another pg test as he said (which I expected) that the home ones were as accurate as anything he had. Gave me the forms for free prescriptions and dental which he will send off for me.
> 
> Talked through lots of things and gave me some material to read about what to eat and what not to etc. Have to pick one of our local hospitals for booking in and tell him this week so on the net although there is not that much useful info. All the stats are way out of date. Might as well flip a coin!
> 
> Doc said if anything happens and I want to talk I can call the surgery and he will call me back and sort out hospital appointment/scan for me if I need an emergency one.
> 
> Pretty happy and is beginning to feel more real now.

Should i see doc too to get forms for free dental? i thought the midfive would have given to me.... but she didnt


----------



## baboo

thanks x


----------



## dannydustcart

Excitement has kicked in for me today.....

I did another test.... god knows why, but i did. Ive been half looking at prams/from birth buggies and baths etc.... MY BFF offered me a changing table and now, soooooooooooo excited!


----------



## dannydustcart

Any other FB fans on here? Im finding that the games are keeping me preoccupied at present!


----------



## NatalieW

danny I love my facebook!!! I have to becareful of the students I teach can't find me!!!

I'm so exhausted.. I can't wait to go to doctors on Monday... 

Off to see my best friend tomorrow who is 12 weeks pregnant and it took her two years for this baby! Very excited...

Off to watch X Factor soon as well


----------



## dannydustcart

X factor, i love this bit the auditions.. makes me laugh... i tend to get bored at the end though


----------



## NatalieW

We love the beginning too!!


----------



## dannydustcart

Nat, we are more or less the same along :) mind you i think we are all 4 weeks plus couple of days arent we!! 

I was very lonley during my first pg.. im hoping that this one i wont be


----------



## NatalieW

Yeah we are... This is my first pregnancy and really don't know what to do!!! But excited about being a mummy...

I think all the May mummies to be are all at the beginning of May...


----------



## dannydustcart

its us whose supposed to be clumsy... but my hubby dropped everysingle dinner plate today!! yep.. the lot. Gotta replace them.....
Its my 2nd, but every pg is different so im just as scare, exvited, nervous, etc as last time xx


----------



## MrsTatty

Hello May baby buds:wave:

So far I think we are all early May. It is terribly exciting isn't it!

Will see if we can go and look at the hospitals - good suggestion.

been out with a bunch of our old uni mates this afternoon and evening. We are keeping quiet about me being pg for now (apart from parents and DH and my 2 best friends) and was quite tricky with the not drinking thing. Managed it though. DH was quite devious :ninja: coming back from the bar with a cranberry juice for me and loudly announcing it was my "vodka" and cranberry. Nobody rumbled us all evening so had no difficult questions about why I was on the wagon. Saying that, everyone else was really squiffy :drunk: by the end of the night an getting silly, apart from me. Also got to 9.30 and I was ready for bed so had to beg off and head home. My duvet is calling as I type!


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Hi girlies!

I feel better! woohoo! It was the onions I chopped up earlier, I was crying and my nose was running like mad...then wham..sinus probs seem to have disappeared:happydance: I hope they stay disappeared too.

No more symptoms for me as yet, ive been really tired this week but I think its more down to me being ill than pg symptoms.

Im not getting the uterus twinges as much any more, just sometimes and my boobs are still the same! sore!

I too have just stopped poas! Well I have a few cheapies left so maybe will do those, might aswell not waste them hey!:muaha:
No sickness either.............yet!:happydance:


----------



## baboo

Hope all you lovely ladies are doing well!
Today I have been so tired, I hope this is normal my boobs are still sore and I'm starting to feel a bit sick , so its starting to feel real...lol
Have a lovely weekend 
x


----------



## Dona

I got my BFP yesterday after going to buy agnus castus to regulate my periods as they have never been the same after a m/c in April. Anyway, read the label and told me not to take if pregnant. Done a test just to ensure I wasn't and guess what....I AM! WHOOOO HOOOOO. I am due around the 3rd May but I am a little cautious too.


----------



## NatalieW

Congrats Dona! We're all early May girls here!


----------



## Shorty & Bump

May 6th I think :D xxx


----------



## wishing4ababy

congrats Dona. :hug:

did everyone have a good weekend? I have a slight rant - I am off cake! :shock: how can you go off cake!! I am seriously miffed!!!!! Very strange how this pregnancy is already so different to any of my others - but tiredness has kicked in big time now!! went to docs this morning and have my midwife apt this week! It is all getting v exciting!!! :happydance:
I love x factor too - makes saturday nights fab!!! I love it the whole way through and strictly starts this week too so i can sky + it and then get my fix of camp reality programmes which should take me most of the way through this pregnancy! The ice dancing will start soon and then the jungle!!! :wohoo: how sad am i!!!!


----------



## NatalieW

Wishing - how can you be off cake????

I've been to the doctors already... they didn't test me because they say that all the tests are accurate... she calculated me EDD wrong, cos I was on a 40 day cycle, her wheel is only 28 day cycle.. My midwife appointment isn't until 19th Sept!!

Went and had reflexology today... feel nice and relaxed


----------



## baboo

reflexology sounds lovely :).
Hope everyone is ok!. my symptoms have subsided a bit today.. so i'm a bit worried, so I POAS twice today once with a digi which still said pregnant, and once with a tescos own brand but the line wasn't any darker than it was last week :(. Hopefully everythings ok.. the lines still very obviously there though I think I'm just worried as I can't get to the doctors until next week as I'm N Ireland visting my Husbands parents
Sorry for the rant 
xx


----------



## mommy2bmay8

Hello Ladies..Moms to be in May.

I am due (unconfirmed by docs) - May 8th. :) First child.


----------



## NatalieW

Excellent.... mommyb2! This is my first baby too.


I'm craving savory items... don't want choc... want crisps!!!


----------



## dannydustcart

oh god.. crisps./... might have to have a bag of discos.. im may 8th too mumy2may8 :)


----------



## may09

Hello everyone... I'm due on May 3rd and I've read all your chatter and can see my symptoms are common. Sore boobs, few minor cramps and very tired!

Good to meet you all, and I look forward to hearing how everyone progresses!

:howdy:


----------



## MrsTatty

Hi May, welcome on board!


----------



## MrsTatty

mommyb2 and dannyd - I'm 8 May too!


----------



## wishing4ababy

Hi mommy2b and may09! congrats guys!!
the tiredness is getting worse girls - i could just fall asleep standing up!! :sleep:
is anyone else getting attacks of boob ache? they are not hurting all the time but every now and again it is like someone is stabbing them!!!!!


----------



## may09

I have quite small boobs, but they are bigger already and generally ache all the time. 

I feel absolutely zonked all the time too... back to work tomorrow after the summer hols and I'm not sure how I'm gonna cope! :shrug:


----------



## MrsTatty

Totally zonked particularly in the afternoons. Mornings not so bad but come about 2 o'clock start to get bleary eyed and just want to lie down. Mega busy at work too and have to use my brain. If my work starts to suffer, am going to have to bite the bullet and tell my boss. Would really prefer to wait though so am going to see how I hold up. Was dead on my feet last night. I was supposed to cook supper and I put some chicken in the oven but when I got up from the sofa to make the rest I was so dizzy I had to lie down and get DH to finish it off. Felt quite feeble and promised DH that I wasn't milking it but genuinely felt rubbish. He was good and finished cooking and did the washing up. Felt ok again this morning and think it was just body telling me to rest.


----------



## NatalieW

Hi ladies, 

I was back to work after 6 weeks as well... really not lookinf forward to the INSET tomorrow... I'm so tired all the time too... No other symptoms... so i had to POAS today... very dark link :rofl:


----------



## mommy2bmay8

Thanks all for the welcomes. 
The few girls that are sharing the May 8th Due date!! :) That is pretty neat - having people with the same due date. 
May 09 - your due on my birthday!! YEAH!
Wishin4aBaby... Boobs are KILLING me...and tired, oh my, i am usually a person that is up more than I sleep, now..im lucky to see 11pm! lol 

Im doing good tho, very excited. We had our first dr appt yesterday, which confirmed the pregnancy and due date and such. 

A lil about myself, Im 28 female from Canada. I am pregnant with my first child. 
I've suffered a loss, in Feb 08; Im trying so hard to not think about it, Im looking at this as another chance...to become a mommy!


----------



## dannydustcart

The wait for the scan is driving me crazy.. i just cant wait to see if everythings ok so i can start telling people!!


----------



## wishing4ababy

Morning guys! I have my first scan on wednesday at 9.30am! So excited!! Just hope everything is ok! I feel terrible - sickness is getting worse by the second!!!! my bloatedness is making me look about 6 months pregnant!! :blush: having to wear my comfy linen pants for work - which isn't good!! :hissy: 
hope everyone is ok. xxxx


----------



## xxxjacxxx

:hi: Guys!!

How is everyone? Im ok after my trip to the hospital on tuesday night due to spotting, they did a hcg blood test and all came out fine so just waiting for my scan next wednesday at 9:30 am too!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Im feeling quite tired these days, have bad wind :blush: I mean stinky wind!!! I thought my boobs were easing off but got up this morning and they are killing me again!! Oooh and I get the stabbing feeling too, wishin4ababy! Your not alone!

Ive ordered some maternity bits from the topshop website as I too am not fitting in my fave skinny jeans no more:cry: Its bloody leggings all the time!!!:hissy: I feel so fat!!!!:hissy:

Is anybody else worrying about losing the baby weight after theyve had the bubs already??? LOL i am, Im planning my attack allready! 
It will be my 4th baby so I know Im gonna need to work extra hard to shift it and tone up my body again.................oh well, for now Im going to enjoy being FAT!:rofl:

PS Anybody on facebook want to be 'my friend' ????????


----------



## wishing4ababy

I'm on facebook hun - pm me your name and i will add you on!! 
didn't know you could order stuff on topshops website!! I need to have a look - my work pants don't fit me anymore!!! I am worrying about losing weight afterwards hun - but I don't think there is anything i can do! I am probably eating less now because of feeling :sick: and i already look 6 months pregnant!! They do say you will show earlier though don't they with +1 babies!! :hug:


----------



## elmaxie

Hey!

Well I have been feeling rubbish the last few days....tired for weeks and boaky all week and yesterday I started to vomit...today I thought yay I am fine but no 10am off to the loo to chuck up!:cry:

Oh well its what I want I guess:dohh:

Emma.xx


----------



## dannydustcart

emma, are you taking anything to help? ot letting nature take its course. Im a facebook fan too, although if i add anyone, we havent annouced the pg yet!!
pm me xx


----------



## xxxjacxxx

wishing4ababy said:


> I'm on facebook hun - pm me your name and i will add you on!!
> didn't know you could order stuff on topshops website!! I need to have a look - my work pants don't fit me anymore!!! I am worrying about losing weight afterwards hun - but I don't think there is anything i can do! I am probably eating less now because of feeling :sick: and i already look 6 months pregnant!! They do say you will show earlier though don't they with +1 babies!! :hug:

Tell me about it, I cant get into my jeans and everything I waer I look pregnant! Which is not good when your trying not to let the secret out of the bag!!

I dont thin im going to be able to keep it secret for much longer, have to see how much more Im gonna grow!


----------



## MrsTatty

My clothes are getting really tight too - particularly on the waist and tum. Haven't put on more than about 1lb but feel bloated and round like a wibble wobble. My clothes feel uncomfortable and not quite sure what to do - I didn't think I would start to swell up this early on. Going to a big family party in about a month when will be 9 weeks - and am nervous about getting rumbled and what on earth I will have to wear! will have to rummage around and see if I can find something appropriately loose and floaty.


----------



## Jemma_x

Hey, tested positive today so im due around may 12th if i worked it out right, feeling so icky already but heard its a good sign, hows everyone else feeling??


----------



## dannydustcart

Im feelig that anxious now Jemma... Ive read a few posts with people who have lost theres.. and now im worrying i might lose mine. 
My EDD is may 8th x 
Got lots of aches and weird feelins going on... 

What about you?


----------



## dannydustcart

oh yeah, im living in tracksuit bottoms, my belly expanded almost immediatly so i can get my jeans on without them feeling uncomfortable... :) still all in a good cause :)

I remember it did that with my first pg too, my belly expanded before i knew i was pg!


----------



## elmaxie

Hey girls....

I had a bit of a lie in today and havent had very much sickness, only after I eat I felt a bit boaky.
Other than that I had a small kip for and hour earlier.

I am so bloated that I bought a few pairs of mat jeans as mine were so uncomfortable I couldnt wear them:rofl:I wear them to work and change so outside of work I wear elasticated jeans to be comfy. Plus when I get huge I will already have them:happydance:
But I think when I get back from honeymoon I will need to get some new bras.

Emma.xx


----------



## dannydustcart

I got midwife monday. Here in Torfaen they come to your house to see you.. Im quite excited


----------



## MrsTatty

dannydustcart - thats really good. Heaven knows when I will see mine. Doc has referred me but said I shouldn't expect to hear from them for another couple of weeks! Have a number to contact them if I don't hear by the end of the month - fills m with such confidence.
xx


----------



## Rumpskin

Thanks for starting this thread Jacqui x

BFP last Thursday (CD24) and due on 15 May - I think my ticker is wrong - should be 4 weeks (I think) x


----------



## baboo

congratulations rumpskin
xx


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Congratulations again Rumpskin!!!
:wohoo::wohoo::rain::yipee:

Hi girls, Im soooo tired these days, I dont seem to get on here as much as I'd like to......feel like im missing out!:cry:

Nothing to report really, everything seems great so just my scan on wed to look forward to then my holiday in 2 weeks!:happydance:


----------



## NatalieW

Congrats Rumpskin.

I just feel tired too, It hits me about 9pm and thats it. It's going to be so hard teaching for the next half term!!!


----------



## MrsTatty

3 = number of times I had to get up to pee last night


----------



## dannydustcart

Ive started exessive peeing today! and like jaqui tired, it feels awful.. glad am on anti emetics cos i felt off big time too....

Still must mean the hormones are kicking in x

Had midwife today. she was lovoley, she will be ther one with me when i give birth. She gave me information and i should get a scan in a fortnight. Shes unsure of my dates so i may be in wrong section lol but i doubt it. i like it here so im staying lol. I might be a week further gone that first thought. Scan will tell, i cant wait.


----------



## mommy2bmay8

Hi Ladies.
Im looking for a buddy too. Im due May 8th, 2009. Im a 28 year old female from Canada and a First time mommy to be :)


----------



## MrsTatty

Hi mommy2bmay8 - we have quite a few May 8 girlies here - me included! This is my first too.

I'm 30 and live in London with my fabbo DH.


----------



## mummy2phoebe

hiA all

Im just over 4 weeks preg and quite excited would love to have preggie buddies. Anyone having horrible discomfort, aches/pains etc in belly and round back?? just worry its m/c or somethink else!!! Anyone put my mind at rest????? xxxxx
Lou :hug:


----------



## elmaxie

Hello!

Its been a few days since I posted in here!
Well my morning sickness comes and goes pleasing itself...one day I am grand the next boaky or vomiting!
Also so so tired too so much so I have a nap when I get in and then am in bed by 10:30pm! Plus my bloat is so bad right now I have to wear my trousers below my tummy or undone!

I got my 1st midwife appointment through and its for the day I return to work after honeymoon...I cant wait I even get to pee in a pot!!

Hope all is well with you guys!

Emma.xx


----------



## dannydustcart

got the pulling and stetching had a few nausious days.. glad am on stemital.!!! 

Longing and longing for my bloods and scan


----------



## starryeye31

every now and then I get a pain where my c-section scar is , usually happenes if I have to pee real bad but so far other then having sore boobies thats all that hurts on me . the ms is getting bad :(


----------



## MrsTatty

I feel so so sick now, as well as exhausted - its making me very grumpy indeed. I had to excuse myself from a meeting yesterday as I thought I was going to throw up there and then. I haven't actually been sick yet but had a fair few close calls. Just want to hide under my duvet until the sickness stops - how are you guys coping?


----------



## MommydueinMay

Hi ladies, I'm Andrea 16 due May 21


----------



## maccy

Due end of May 26th I think. So just 4 weeks today!!! Hope this is a sticky one!!!


----------



## Shari22

I am 4 weeks & 1 Day preg due around 26th may 09 x


----------



## sophiecouldwe

hello! im sophie. jst found out im 4 weeks and 4 days pregnant. im due around 24th May. i so excited but also really really nervous! i dont no wot 2 expect and 2 be honest i dont even feel pregnant! its not sunk in n i dont feel any different. is tht normal? im not as excited as i thought i would be. at the mo i dont have any syptoms wen will they begin to start? xx


----------



## NatalieW

hello all new pregnant people!!! We are all very supportive here

I've just reached 7wks and I feel awful!!! Struggling to teach!


----------



## Shari22

sophiecouldwe said:


> hello! im sophie. jst found out im 4 weeks and 4 days pregnant. im due around 24th May. i so excited but also really really nervous! i dont no wot 2 expect and 2 be honest i dont even feel pregnant! its not sunk in n i dont feel any different. is tht normal? im not as excited as i thought i would be. at the mo i dont have any syptoms wen will they begin to start? xx

Hi Sophie, 

Congrats your due around the same time as i am i think my due date is 26th May :happydance:


----------



## NatalieW

hey how is everyone??

I've found a cure for my morning sickness, travel bands, so feeling slightly better but now have a horrible cold!


----------



## MrsTatty

Do they really work NatalieW? Its encouraging if they do. I might give them a try, I have been feeling so so sick although until yesterday hadn't actually been sick.


----------



## NatalieW

I've had no sickness since Friday, when I bought them... I still have to eat little and often and I hate water, can't stomach it but its the sickness when your stomach gets empty, if you know what I mean. It does make my wrists a little sore but if it works, I don't care!!!


----------



## Faerie

Hi everyone! I got my BFP on 13th Sept, due 23 May which is my 26th birthday :happydance: Ok, so I know babies tend not to be on time but still exciting. 

I've been trying for 2 years and had a few pregnancies along the way, really hoping the due date is a sign this one's going to stick around :baby:

I found travel bands really helped with my last pregnancy. This time I've feeling sick if I don't eat, haven't got to the stage of using the bands yet though.


----------



## Rumpskin

Hello to all the newly pregnant ladies! 

:hi:


----------



## Rah

Hi i cant remember if i posted here or not :dohh:

Im due the 10th of may and live in the northwest

Morning sickness has taken a grip now so feel quite poo lol


----------



## MrsTatty

Booked a private scan for this Friday 26th Sep - just need to reassure myself all is well. Excited and really scared at the same time.

Still haven't heard from the widwife for booking in. GP referred me about 3 weeks ago. I called up last week and was told that I'm "in the system" and they will be in touch. I do kind of feel packed off to manage by myself. Have any of you ladies had you booking in - how long did it take for an appointment?


----------



## sam040509

Hi,
I am approx 8 weeks pg with number 4. According to my LMP i am due 4th May but going by my conception date it is the 6th May. Guess i will find out for sure at my dating scan.


----------



## NatalieW

hey sam. my gp thought i was due 25th april but due to conception I'm 5th may!


----------



## Mama1985

Hey, Im, just gonna jump in here...

I should be due about 5th May (Unless i made a mistake lol) and should be about 8 weeks so far!!

So how is everyone else feeling? morning nausea sucks doesnt it lol I just lay in bed, then sit on the sofa until it goes away lol


----------



## dannydustcart

Howdy mama 1985


----------



## dannydustcart

welcome all new people x


----------



## MrsTatty

Well, we went yesterday for our 8 week scan (private one) and saw our little bean with a lovely strong heart beat! Feel so much happier and more relaxed having seen our LO one the screen. 12 week scan going to be on 24 October and looking forward to that now!

Welcome all newbies - how are you all getting on? much ms?


----------



## mommy2bmay8

How is everyone doing in this group...anyone due around the 8th of May 2009, aside from myself and MsTatty that i know of --- anyone else??


----------



## Rah

mommy2bmay8 said:


> How is everyone doing in this group...anyone due around the 8th of May 2009, aside from myself and MsTatty that i know of --- anyone else??

Im the 10th


----------



## Mama1985

Hey thanks Dannydustcart! and please, call me Louise! lol

So how is everyone feeling?

I have recently gotten rid of my morning nausea, and got it replace with morning sickness, lovely lol

BTW I should be due around 5th may


----------



## mommy2bmay8

well ladies...i had my first ob appt today - all went well..everythings right where it should be. Although, due date has been bumped to the 7th of May? Although my lmp was august 1st - which, first doctor (mine..and any due date caculators all say the 8th of May)..now ob says the 7th.. I dont know, but im sure one day dont make much of a difference - given that, chances are -baby will not be born on the 'due date'...lol
Although, its a day closer to my birthday.(3rd if may)..lol ;) which isn't bad at all!


----------



## bethyb

im due around the 17 th :)


----------



## faille

Wow, May's gonna be a busy month! :happydance:

Just wanted to add that according to the due date calculators online, I'm due on 06 May. Yet to have my mw app or dating scan so I don't know for certain!


Hope you're all feeling ok and the nausea and tiredness isn't taking too much of a toll xx


----------



## bethyb

how is everyone doing??


----------



## Mandykins

Hi Ladies
I was hoping to jump in a little late ;)
I am due May 4th(ish).
I am going for my first prenatal tomorrow morning...so excited! and worried! And anxious! LOL
I have been pretty lucky with nausea. so far. 
This is my first baby and pregnancy and my Hubby and I couldn't be more excited!!


----------



## bethyb

hey Mandy - welcome!!! Im due around May 15 th :) I feel like awful today, lucky you with no nausea! It comes and goes with me sometimes im ok othertimes i wanna curl up and make it go away! still not long now :) 
Good luck tomorrow xx


----------



## sophiecouldwe

help! i cant stop bein sick... i'm in my second week at a new job and i've already had time off work because i keep having to run 2 the toilet to be sick. its making me very grumpy and tierd, any tips or advice to beat sicky days? xxxx


----------



## MrsTatty

Sophiecouldwe - I really sympathise. I have been so so sick for weeks now. I throw up pretty much every day and feel sick for a significant amount of the time - like right now! I am fed up of it and just hope that it doesn't last into 2nd tri.


----------



## NatalieW

I know what you feel like being sick, even though I was only sick once this week it was awful.

I got my first scan on wednesday!!


----------



## bethyb

try not to get a empty belly. eat crackers or toast it helps me?


----------



## dannydustcart

I got moved. im now due may 3rd, not 9th....... yay!! just a few days early but im still happy!!


----------



## penguin77

Hi Ladies, I was hoping i could join you.
I am due May 1st from my calculations. Have my first 12wk scan on Thursday, looking forward but also very nervous now.
Haven't really had M/S only nausea at times which generally eases off when i eat.....so I've been lucky so far.
This is me and my boyfriends first baby and we're excited to say the least.
Hoping to get to know you all soon.


----------



## bethyb

welcome penguin :) And congrats!


----------



## Kimboowee

Hey,
Im due on the may 17th, so exctied!!
Got my booking in visit on thursday so hopefully ill have my scan soon too 

=]


----------



## NatalieW

I had my scan today and my due date has changed to the 1st May!!!! So exciting!!! I can't believe it!


----------



## bethyb

congrats hun


----------



## MrsTatty

Congratulations! I have my 12 week scan next friday - very excited. Off to the hospital for blood tests this morning. Less excited about the being a pin cushion part of the process:rolleyes:


----------



## NatalieW

It's twice in about two weeks - blood has been taking.. i hate the blood taking part!!!

Are any of you have the nuchal fold scan ?


----------



## maddyloves

hia, i'm due 5th may.. i had my dating scan way early at 8weeks but i was told today i might be given one in the next coupla weeks too to check, which is a relief.
i have more bloods in less than a month though, boo.


----------



## ribboninthesky

Hi ladies, just been mooching on the site and come across this thread!

I'm due on the 9th May!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

It will be my sons 13th bday on the 8th May, so I'm dreading the expense! :dohh:


----------



## babyfab

hi ladies,

i'm due around may 28th. this is my first pregnancy and apart from the all day sickness i am super excited.. i sleep all day then i am up and awake at nights when everyone else has gone to bed.. this frustrates me but i"m getting use to it.
did a scan last saturday at 8wks and heard the hb made me cry i still cant believe this is happening to me...

thanks to u all for keeping my company it gives me comfort that i am not alone...

congrats and good luck to all of u....:happydance:


----------



## amelia222

Hi, I just saw this thread, I'm due May 7. Got my prescription for diclectin and just took 2 now, so I'll see how it works in the morning!


----------



## Becca L

Hello everyone. My due date is around 20 May. I have my booking in appointment on Thursday. I'm really scared all the time because of previous mc. Does anybody know if at the booking in appointment you can ask the midwife to do an early scan or listen with a doppler? I'm coming up 10 weeks pg and would really like some reassurance that there's a heart beat. Or can you only get this if you go for a private scan? On the NHS, do you have to wait for 12 weeks?


----------



## Arcanegirl

It varies from place to place, i had a scan done at my booking in appointment but i dont think everywhere does that.


----------



## Arcanegirl

Arcanegirl said:


> Ill step in catiously, im still very nervous that my bfp isnt real but lots of sticks cant be wrong can they?
> 
> due 3rd of may ish

Just looked back on this, my sticks def werent wrong :rofl:


----------



## Jocelijne

Hi girls *waves* Im due in may too! :)
29th as they say in my first appointment at the midwife


----------



## bethyb

hey girls :)


----------



## kim2781

hi, im new to this site so still trying to find my way around, im 14 weeks pregnant with my 3rd baby due 6th may 09 hope everyone is well ! ;-) 
kim xxxx


----------



## FallenAngel

Hey Everyone, I'm new as well. :wave: I'm due May 1st with my second kiddo! Is there anyone who needs a Buddy still?


----------



## samantha_sarah

Im due 6th may whoooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bethyb

Im due May 13 th. :) Hows everyone doing?


----------



## holden_babez

hey Ladies...
I am new to this site also... and am currently pregnant with bub #3... I am due on the 15th May 2009 which makes me 13w 4d today... Lots of flutters of late and morning sickness has gone thank goodness... Still feeling extremely tired all the time and aking in the morning with a headache... anyone else getting this as well??

I am hoping for a pink bundle this time as I have 2 boys already.. ES from previous relationship and YS is DH same with this bub...

GL ladies and I hope everyone is doing well...


----------



## bethyb

im so jealous :) second baby and still no flutters although most of my m/s has buggered off now. yey! Im 2 days ahead of u (due may 13th!) so hoping my flutters come soon!
congrats and welcome :)


----------



## kmh2009

im due 17th May :) hows everyone doing. anyone interested in being text buddies?

hows everyones symptoms?

xxx


----------



## Kimboowee

No morning sickness for two days now =]
Woooo


xx


----------



## Loubee

Hiya
Due may 14th if anyone interested in being my buddie. thanks


----------



## buzzy

I'm due May 4th.


----------



## FallenAngel

My morning sickness has been gone for about a week now...thank God!!! Although I'm already at 16 weeks (Due May 1st) I was completely miserable though. I do have some annoying headaches now, I'm not sure whats causing them but I get them like every other day at least. How's everyone else doing???


----------



## bethyb

ive been poorly so worried about bubs. had a really bad sickness bug and its wiped me out although now i get a extra scan :)
hope everyone else is good xx


----------



## FallenAngel

Awww I'm sorry you were feeling ill. :( That's great you get to see the baby again though, that should be exciting. :)


----------



## holden_babez

Hello Ladies..
i am also due in May 2009... 15th actually.. I am excited as this is my 3rd child but first to DH...
i ahev also been very tired, going to bed at 9pm each night and waking at 6am, then having to have a few hours nap during the day..
I have at least one headache a day also...

I am glad to know I am not the only one with them symptoms...

I am due to go for my 20 week scan on the 17th Dec but ill only be 18weeks 5 days then as I had to book privatley as the public hospital cant get me in until mid Jan when Ill be 24 weeks... Ill be finding out the gender then as well.. Thinking Pink!!!!

GL ladies...


----------



## Kimboowee

Oooohh i can't wait for my next scan!!! It seems like aggeeesss away (Jan 6th) 
Atleast i have Christmas to take my mind of things for a day or two lol =]
xxx


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Im due 1st/2nd may :) x


----------



## Mama1985

Hey I dont know If I mentioned this but my due date has been changed to 12th May!!! Woohoo!!

and I have a scan tomorrow!! (Only because I had some bleeding last night and they wanna check that baby is ok!! )


----------



## bethyb

awww good luck babes. we are only 1 day apart! im due may 13 th x


----------



## Mama1985

cool!! lol 

I know of 4 people who have birthdays in May and I think each one of them want the baby to be born on there birthday lol yikes!


----------



## bethyb

im due on one of my mates birthday and both my nans were the day before and two days after! i had my little boy on my god sons birthday so who knows?!


----------



## FallenAngel

So I was in a car accident the day of my appointment (Mon). We are all okay, I hit some black ice, almost hit a bridge but swerved and hit another vehicle instead, then we slid into a ditch. We were fine and so was the person in the other vehicle (Thank god). When I went to my appointment I thought they would do an ultrasound, but we heard the baby's heartbeat and he/she was even kicking the doppler, so they aren't worried about it. The EMT's checked Kaden out at the site of the accident so I'm pretty sure he's fine. It's been a couple of days since the accident and he has acted like his normal self since.

Anyways, I'm getting the ultrasound at my next appointment (Dec 22nd) and we'll find out what we're having then!!! Hope for a girl for me everyone!! LoL


----------



## Mama1985

bethyb yea who knows! lol 

Aww im sorry to hear that fallen angel and im glad you are all ok, good luck at the ultrasound! i'll have my fingers crossed for ya!!!

i had to have a scan the other day, I had some bleeding but everything was fine!! they did a scan just to make sure and baby was active!! and according to my mum had something shaped like a hamburger between the legs? lol


----------



## kmh2009

bump pics : 

11+6


13+6


14+4


----------



## holden_babez

hey ladies.. everything is going well here... 
I was wondering if anyone knows the sex of LO yet? and who's staying on team yellow?

I am hoping for a pink one and should find out in 19 sleeps..


----------



## NatalieW

I'm finding out on the 19th... I want to be blue! I got too many sisters, need to even out the family!!


----------



## gawebb99

hi all, im new to this site and was wondering if i could join?my EDD is 18th may. this is my 2nd, i have a dd who will be 2 new years day. im already feeling a lot of movements from this baby, and this pregnancy has been so different to my first. im not going to be fining out the sex, will wait until he/she arrives! have my 20 week scan 30th december. and omg today, my nipples started leeking eeekkk!!!!! started about 16 weeks with my dd so the same is happening again lol! anyone else had this yet? x x


----------



## kmh2009

Hi gawebb.you are due the day after me and we have our scan on the same date. :) my nipples havent started leaking yet. do they leak much?

welcome to our may baby forum 
xx


----------



## gawebb99

hi kmh2009, thanks for the welcome! no they dont leak much-yet!lol xx


----------



## ajarvis

hi Gawebb! Welcome!

My EDD is May 26th - a week or so away from yours :)

I'm finding out the sex. I found out with my son, and I'd like to know with this one too. I have a feeling it's a girl - had a feeling my son was a boy so we'll see if I'm right 2nd time around lol.


----------



## holden_babez

hi Gawebb Welcome to May 2009...
I am due on the 15th and have a private gender scan on the 17th Dec.. I found out wiht boy my boys and am hoping for a pink one this time round... as long as bubbles is healthy i dont really mind, but I have my preference.. lol...
H & H 9 months..

HB


----------



## ajarvis

bump pics: 15 weeks 1 day

https://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f64/ajarvis/15weeks-1.jpg

https://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f64/ajarvis/15weeks1-1.jpg


----------



## dreams

hey hope its not too late to join here, i'm due on the 27th...i kept putting off posting in here x


----------



## Kimboowee

I had my bloods taken today, ouchie =[
x


----------



## Mama1985

Hey welcome new May mummys! lol

Awww ajarvis!! nice baby bump! lol

Im still deciding whether or not I have a more rounded belly, or if I still just look fat! (im a big lady!)


----------



## FallenAngel

kmh2009 said:


> bump pics :
> 
> 11+6
> View attachment 7602
> 
> 
> 13+6
> View attachment 7603
> 
> 
> 14+4
> View attachment 7604

You have such a cute belly!!! I haven't got one yet really. It's starting but it's not actually looking like a pregnant belly yet. Which is actually super weird, they say with the second kiddos you show quicker. By this time with Kaden I was huge, maybe that means a girl this time around??? LoL I'm hoping so. I feel like it's a girl though, and with Kaden I felt like he was a boy. Maybe It will be.


----------



## FallenAngel

ajarvis said:


> bump pics: 15 weeks 1 day
> 
> https://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f64/ajarvis/15weeks-1.jpg
> 
> https://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f64/ajarvis/15weeks1-1.jpg

Aww you have a cute little bump too! You look farther along than I do even Lol!


----------



## ajarvis

Thanks :p I don't feel like it really, but then I keep having to expand my mat clothes lol.


----------



## ajarvis

Post 201 :p Where is everybody? How're we all doing? Both of these may threads are quiet!

I have been so sick lately ladies. these last few days have been horrible! (I think I'm just a suck cause I don't get sick often :p ) feeling a bit better today, but no where near where I should be!

Otherwise have my scan booked for January 5th so that's exciting - and it's going to be 4d! Nothing too much new here besides that!


----------



## Mama1985

can anyone else feel there baby move yet?

Im 18 weeks (Almost 19) and im not 100% about whether I can feel the baby move or not.

I can defintly tell between feeling nothing in my belly and feeling something.

Perhaps its where Im overwieght and thats why it isnt as much as it should be?? i suppose later on I'll feel it, when theres not much room in there for baby to move around lol


----------



## kmh2009

felt baby move...little kicks....then put my hand there and felt it with my hand aswell. was over the moon. it was amazing.

xxxx


----------



## DolceBella

I've been feeling little flutters.. occassionally something more. But nothing very distinct yet.


----------



## holden_babez

hello ladies...

just got back from my 18 weeks scan and sonographer said 80% girl... I am so over the moon as I wanted a daughter and now we have one... I cannot believe it... 

Bubbles legs were so tightly shut she couldnt say for sure, but I am sure i seen3 white lines and I DIDNT see a pee pee or scrotem so yay!!!


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

i'm due 23rd may :)


----------



## Angel2Fire

I'm due on the 24th and have been feeling a lot of flutters and a couple of really strong kicks.

Has anyone started buying things yet? I went a bit mad in the mothercare sale, just couldn't resist!


----------



## dreams

yeah i've bought a few things in the sale. I was planning on leaving it but as i saw some good offers i thought there's no point leaving it because i'll need to save as much money as i can by the time LO arrives!


----------



## ajarvis

haven't bought anything yet - waiting to find out the sex on Monday :)


----------



## Gemma Lou

Hi there everyone. I am due on the 28th of May. I have been feeling lots of movement from my little munchkin which has been really nice. It seems to have regular wake up spells in the day, when I first wake up, mid morning, lunch, mid afternoon, tea, early evening and then it likes playtime when I go to bed! 
I also confess to going slightly mad in the mothercare sale, I couldn't resist. We said we wouldn't do the nursery until after the second scan but we couldn't resist a bargain. 
How is everyone doing? I hope you are all well x :hug:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Ive jsut gotten over the flu and having to suffer not being able to take anything for it, yak!

We can go get the pram this month :D Paid for it ages ago but put the request date for this month.


----------



## Mama1985

Hey welcome Gemma Lou to the May 2009 buddies bit lol

I have brought a few bits (like babygros) my mum has brought some bits, (Dummies, babygros, baby vests, bibs! man I have a lot of bibs and she is getting the cot) I got a few stuff off people (My cousins gave me a rocking moses basket, baby bath and some blankets)and I have some baby bath stuff and talc and cottonwool lol I know I need loads more!! lol

Hey! Does anyone feel like, they just farted in thier belly? (LMao i know) or like wierd little farty like pops in the belly? because I have been getting a lot of those! its a bit wierd, like Im 'blowing wind' wierd or something lol

Oooooooooooh im going pram shopping on Wed, just going to find which one we are getting and from what shop!, my nan is paying for it!


----------



## holden_babez

Mama1985 said:


> Hey! Does anyone feel like, they just farted in thier belly? (LMao i know) or like wierd little farty like pops in the belly? because I have been getting a lot of those! its a bit wierd, like Im 'blowing wind' wierd or something lol
> QUOTE]
> 
> These sound like movement from the baby!! I remeber a while ago you had not felt anything yet, and I cannot remember (preggie brain) if you have had anything since then, but thats whaat it sounds like to me


----------



## holden_babez

OMG people, has anyone stuffered from back aches yet? 
mine are herendous :cry:
I have had them the past few days and today is so painfull I have thought about taking panadol for it..The past few weeks have been okay, I have been able to put up with it.. was only a small ache until about 3 days ago and now I am in agony.. I am about to go and see my GP for our 22 week check up, so I hope there is something she can do for me... 

It seems to be getting worse.... help!!!!!!! :hissy:


----------



## Mama1985

holden_babez said:


> Mama1985 said:
> 
> 
> Hey! Does anyone feel like, they just farted in thier belly? (LMao i know) or like wierd little farty like pops in the belly? because I have been getting a lot of those! its a bit wierd, like Im 'blowing wind' wierd or something lol
> QUOTE]
> 
> These sound like movement from the baby!! I remeber a while ago you had not felt anything yet, and I cannot remember (preggie brain) if you have had anything since then, but thats whaat it sounds like to me
> 
> Hey! Holden_babez!
> 
> Yea! I was a bit worried when I when from some lil movements to hardly anything, I went to the hospital where they listened for the heartbeat and did a quick scan, everything was fine, strong heartbeat and everything!!!
> 
> I still have those wierd lil 'farting pops' lol and yesterday a couple of times it felt more like my tummy turning over then pops so.... yea!!
> 
> i have abit of back pain when I have been standing up for too long, then my shoulders hurt then my feet, although my shoulders are worse! lolClick to expand...


----------



## Mama1985

ooh I know im double posting but i completly forgot! I went buggy/pram shopping today! 
we didnt buy anything but we know now what we want! one of those pramette ones! they look pretty cool!


----------



## polo_princess

*bump*


----------



## kirsten1985

hello other people due in may!


----------



## Arcanegirl

:hi:


----------

